# TiVo Advisors Survey



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Since upgrading the Premiere to the Roamio, I no longer follow the Premiere forum (I am sure I am not alone). And the thread for the survey is there, not here. 

New survey came out today. TiVo is very interested in the feedback about the new Roamio (good and bad). They want to know when/how we watch TV especially how we find what to watch.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

For those interested in joining. \

TiVo Advisor's Panel


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

New survey went out this morning.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

And...?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Nothing exciting. Mainly just general feedback questions.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

And an extra survey about booze with a separate drawing for a Roamio w/lifetime and an iPad Air.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> _*And an extra survey about booze *_with a separate drawing for a Roamio w/lifetime and an iPad Air.


...and I was too drunk to answer the questions...darn...


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Stupid survey. Lots of the booze/beer I had never heard of. Told them that and they then proceeded to ask dozens of questions about a product that I just said I never heard of.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Strange, I've been doing these surveys for a few years now. Didn't get an email about this new one like I usually do.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

BiloxiGeek said:


> Strange, I've been doing these surveys for a few years now. Didn't get an email about this new one like I usually do.


I've noticed people always start talking about a new survey about a day or two before I actually get the email. It seems Tivo sends the email out in different groups, so you probably just have to wait a day or so. I haven't got mine either.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mchief said:


> Stupid survey. Lots of the booze/beer I had never heard of. Told them that and they then proceeded to ask dozens of questions about a product that I just said I never heard of.


+1. I thought this was odd. After telling them I've never heard of (for example) Apothic liquor, they ask six specific questions asking me to rank my feelings about it. Where's the button that says "I don't know it, how can I rank it".

The choice "Agree less" really isn't appropriate in this case. Survey fail in this aspect.

And then questions about certain brands, "Are they urban?", "are they smooth?". I just told you I've never heard of them! How can I answer this?!?

And on and on ...


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

astrohip said:


> +1. I thought this was odd. After telling them I've never heard of (for example) Apothic liquor, they ask six specific questions asking me to rank my feelings about it. Where's the button that says "I don't know it, how can I rank it".
> 
> The choice "Agree less" really isn't appropriate in this case. Survey fail in this aspect.
> 
> ...


+2. I had only heard of a couple, so I mostly just answered straight 5s (other than on the "this is my only choice" question, which always got a 1) to avoid skewing whatever results they were hoping to garner from the survey. Re: the later questions, do any people actually think about liquors in those ways? Even for the ones I had heard about, I just marked the choice that said I don't think of it that way or whatever it was.

Oh well. I've done stupider surveys that didn't involve the chance at winning prizes. Just seems like they won't get much value from their answers.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I actually enjoyed the adult beverage quiz, I knew a good 3/4 of them and had opinions on those same 3/4.
There were only a few I hadn't heard of, but they did ask about my goto wine, so I enjoyed answering questions about it.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

The liquor questions were awful. I straight up didn't know like 3 of the 4 brands they were asking about, but they kept asking me questions about them! Also, their beer choices were generally not good beers. Come on, do test marketing for things that don't suck, TiVo!


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> I actually enjoyed the adult beverage quiz, I knew a good 3/4 of them and had opinions on those same 3/4.
> There were only a few I hadn't heard of, but they did ask about my goto wine, so I enjoyed answering questions about it.


I didn't get the questions...probably because I listed my occupation as "marketing/advertising/consultant"


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

dslunceford said:


> I didn't get the questions...probably because I listed my occupation as "marketing/advertising/consultant"


Horrible survey on the alcohol crap. I have never consumed alcohol in my life, and never will. I pay no attention to brands and after going through minutes of the same stupid questions I can't answer, I finally backed out (a dozen "backs") so I could opt out of that entire line of questioning.

I find it amazing that companies still can't comprehend how to make proper surveys.

The rest of the survey was interesting, and I made sure to comment on how I want all the crap OUT of My Shows (HD recordings, video providers, what to watch, etc) and the ability to create *CUSTOM* folders.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

i dont drink either ,but i took the survey on the one in a million chance i win a new tivo roamio pro which i desperatly want but cant afford!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

crxssi said:


> The rest of the survey was interesting, and I made sure to comment on how I want all the crap OUT of My Shows (HD recordings, video providers, what to watch, etc) and the ability to create *CUSTOM* folders.


The section where they asked for feedback on several different functions (SP, WL, etc) was the first time I've seen them do this. I spent some time crafting my most significant (IMHO) wants & dislikes. I hope they are sincere in asking.

As a heavy WL user, I had quite a bit of feedback in that area for them.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

celtic pride said:


> i dont drink either ,but i took the survey on the one in a million chance i win a new tivo roamio pro which i desperatly want but cant afford!


You can still win, just skip the part about alcohol. They give you that option.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Horrible survey on the alcohol crap. I have never consumed alcohol in my life, and never will.


I'm sure I make up for you in the status quo


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

crxssi said:


> You can still win, just skip the part about alcohol. They give you that option.


Taking the alcohol survey offered an additional drawing for a second set of prizes.

If you skip the part about alcohol, then you only get entered into one drawing.

AFAIK, your odds of winning a prize is better with 2 chances versus just one, so I chose to tolerate the tedious questions about alcohol.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

steve614 said:


> Taking the alcohol survey offered an additional drawing for a second set of prizes.
> 
> If you skip the part about alcohol, then you only get entered into one drawing.


Oh, sorry, I missed that part. Dern.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

tatergator1 said:


> I've noticed people always start talking about a new survey about a day or two before I actually get the email. It seems Tivo sends the email out in different groups, so you probably just have to wait a day or so. I haven't got mine either.


Yep, got the email early the next morning. Lots of booze questions. Which was easy for me, none of the liquor a/wines/beers are in my house. Newcastle or Guinness, nothing else matters.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

I had no opinion about any of the booze.

I suffer from epilepsy and the one way I can guarantee a seizure within the next 24 hours is to drink alcohol.

Of course, it has been close to 50 years since I last tested this, but I am not going to be dumb enough to put myself at risk again either.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I drink occasionally, but most just Bud Light and an occasional Jack & Coke. I'd never heard of most of those brands and don't think I'd actually tried any of them. (I hate Vodka and Gin)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

steve614 said:


> ...your odds of winning a prize is better with 2 chances versus just one, so I chose to tolerate the tedious questions about alcohol.


 + me


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

It seems ANOTHER survey went out requesting feedback specifically on the Roamio a few days ago. Not sure they've ever solicited feedback this often before.

It does appear Tivo is listening or at least trying to. I remember they asked about a few hot button topics on the forums, the promotions (pause ads), streaming, wishlist screens, UI, stability, etc.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Devx said:


> It seems ANOTHER survey went out requesting feedback specifically on the Roamio a few days ago. Not sure they've ever solicited feedback this often before.
> 
> It does appear Tivo is listening or at least trying to. I remember they asked about a few hot button topics on the forums, the promotions (pause ads), streaming, wishlist screens, UI, stability, etc.


Have not seen it [yet]. I tell you, the oversized/dark background pause ads are really starting to piss me off. I didn't realize how often I pause to read the screen until I had something huge ALWAYS blocking what I want to see.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

crxssi said:


> Have not seen it [yet]. I tell you, the oversized/dark background pause ads are really starting to piss me off. I didn't realize how often I pause to read the screen until I had something huge ALWAYS blocking what I want to see.


Time for Select, Play, Select, Pause, Select...


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

steve614 said:


> Time for Select, Play, Select, Pause, Select...


Then I won't see the progress bar, which is something else I want to see frequently. (Unless I am misunderstanding it).


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

You can make the progress bar appear by pressing the play button while the video is playing. I know that sounds counter-intuitive, but that will bring up the progress bar for ~3 seconds.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

steve614 said:


> You can make the progress bar appear by pressing the play button while the video is playing. I know that sounds counter-intuitive, but that will bring up the progress bar for ~3 seconds.


That is sad, I do that all the time and didn't even think about it. Maybe it is, indeed, time to add that trick code thing.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> That is sad, I do that all the time and didn't even think about it. Maybe it is, indeed, time to add that trick [pause] code thing.


And for the first time ever, I have activated it. I think I already like it. Why the hell hadn't I done this years ago?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I can never get these codes to work. I am sure I am not doing something correctly - I have tried from a recorded show and from live tv - but it just doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

crxssi said:


> And for the first time ever, I have activated it. I think I already like it. Why the hell hadn't I done this years ago?


That use to be an option, with an actual screen to set it, back in the S1/S2 days. But when they came up with the brilliant idea to put adds up when you paused they removed it.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

bradleys said:


> I can never get these codes to work. I am sure I am not doing something correctly - I have tried from a recorded show and from live tv - but it just doesn't seem to do anything.


The SPSPS code is one of the trickiest codes to enter for some reason (probably because it has to do with avoiding the pause ad ).

Go into Showcases and play one of the videos that are in there. This is usually the most sure way to get the codes to stick.
If you have the Tivo sounds enabled, you should hear three dings when the code is accepted.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> That use to be an option, with an actual screen to set it, back in the S1/S2 days. But when they came up with the brilliant idea to put adds up when you paused they removed it.


Really? I did not know that. That must be why TiVo programmed the backdoor pause code in the first place, to give users an option when they change the functionality of the UI. They did the same thing when they changed how the FF button works and gave us SPS88S.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

bradleys said:


> I can never get these codes to work. I am sure I am not doing something correctly - I have tried from a recorded show and from live tv - but it just doesn't seem to do anything.


If it is any consolation, I had to do it three times before it started working. I did it while watching a recording.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

steve614 said:


> The SPSPS code is one of the trickiest codes to enter for some reason (probably because it has to do with avoiding the pause ad ).
> 
> Go into Showcases and play one of the videos that are in there. This is usually the most sure way to get the codes to stick.
> If you have the Tivo sounds enabled, you should hear three dings when the code is accepted.


That worked!

Thanks...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

New survey is out.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Seemed to be mostly about Apps and specifically asked about Amazon original series which are exclusively available via Prime streaming. Maybe an Amazon streaming app is coming.


----------



## scooby2 (Dec 24, 2001)

Is there a different page to join the Advisers Panel? When I enter my info and click continue it redirects to a Page Not Found error page.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

How did everyone answer the first question?

I commented on being able to change the length of the Live TV buffer (couldn't really think of anything else ).


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

steve614 said:


> How did everyone answer the first question?


I will let you know if and when it ever shows up for me!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

steve614 said:


> How did everyone answer the first question?
> 
> I commented on being able to change the length of the Live TV buffer (couldn't really think of anything else ).


I told them I wanted them to fix tivo.com so it worked better for finding & subbing to pod casts along with auto backing up our settings to tivo servers for when we switch DVRs or replaced hard drives.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

steve614 said:


> How did everyone answer the first question?
> 
> I commented on being able to change the length of the Live TV buffer (couldn't really think of anything else ).


I mentioned having profiles


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

I asked to remove the advertising.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

steve614 said:


> How did everyone answer the first question?


Finally got survey. Tough decision. My top three are custom directories, Android streaming, and settings backup. I chose:

Allow the user to create custom, nested folders such that recordings can be directed to or moved to/between specific places. This will create a much more organized system where the user can store things in a way that makes sense when there are many dozens or hundreds of recordings. Part of directory control also means allowing the user to delete the useless/obsolete "HD recordings" directory.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

There are still serious flaws in their survey response logic. Take this for example:

Hulu plus-

* Have used this feature, and would use it again

* Have tried this feature, but would not use it again

* Have never tried this feature, but am aware of it

* Not aware of this feature

What do you select if you are aware of the feature, have not used it *on TiVo* and don't plan to because you don't like it? No selection fits that. Choosing "Have never tried this feature, but am aware of it" is closest, but indicates I don't have or can't have any opinion about it, which is wrong.

Same thing with movies, there is no selection when you don't want to see it in theaters but do plan on watching it on TV vs. you don't want to see it in theaters and have no intention of ever watching it. Maybe they don't care what happens if not watched in a theater? Odd.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> ...and I was too drunk to answer the questions...darn...


He, He. Confirms what I always suspected based on your forum handle (and some of your posts ), even if you didn't know how to spell "beer".


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Would love the ability to turn off the apps from displaying on my Mini and Roamio -- never plan to use them.

Would also like the ability to attach an external hard drive and use it to back up recorded shows instead of expanding space. When my Premiere bit the dust, we lost quite a few shows we hadn't watched (and also lost movies we purchased through Amazon).


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

geekmedic said:


> Would love the ability to turn off the apps from displaying on my Mini and Roamio -- never plan to use them.


You mean in "Now playing"? You can do that now...



> Would also like the ability to attach an external hard drive and use it to back up recorded shows instead of expanding space.


That is probably not going to ever happen because of DRM or low demand. Most programs can be re-recorded and TiVo isn't positioning their product as a permanent video repository. I don't think it is a bad idea, just extremely unlikely to be ever considered. TiVo doesn't even provide a way to backup your settings and ratings and never has, and those are more important because they represent a significant time investment and are EASY to backup and SMALL and can be stored anywhere and without DRM or complex issues (except the ability to re-import).



> (and also lost movies we purchased through Amazon).


Movies "purchased" (I use that term loosely) through Amazon can be re-downloaded.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

crxssi said:


> Same thing with movies, there is no selection when you don't want to see it in theaters but do plan on watching it on TV vs. you don't want to see it in theaters and have no intention of ever watching it. Maybe they don't care what happens if not watched in a theater? Odd.


Yeah, this bugs me a little. It is very rare that I want to see a movie bad enough that I will go to the theater.
Depending on the movie and if I have any interest in it at all, I will answer "probably will go see it" even though I don't really plan to, because I *will be* seeing it on DVD/Blu-ray at some point.
If that screws up TiVo's intention, so be it. They should write better surveys.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

uw69 said:


> I mentioned having profiles


Please, please, please....everyone doing the surveys please mention that you want profiles and/or folders in addition to whatever changes you would like to see.

Many thanks!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I asked for the return of closed captions at the first FF speed. Had I seen this thread first, I may have gone with the longer buffer (steve614). I think that has a better chance of happening than mine, and I should have thought of that.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

dcpmark said:


> Please, please, please....everyone doing the surveys please mention that you want profiles and/or folders in addition to whatever changes you would like to see.


Well, it really can't be "in addition to" because they specifically asked for a single, most important/wanted change. Some people have a higher priority than custom folders or profiles (although I can't fathom why  ).

Also, as discussed in other threads, custom folders and profiles really are two separate features. There is SOME overlap in functionality and some similarities, although custom folders are far more flexible (but also more complex). I suppose asking for "one and/or the other" would still kinda fit as a single wanted change, though. But I don't want people to start thinking they are the same or interchangeable. For example, in my case, as a single user, I would have little use for "profiles", but custom folders would be exceptionally helpful.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

crxssi said:


> Well, it really can't be "in addition to" because they specifically asked for a single, most important/wanted change. Some people have a higher priority than custom folders or profiles (although I can't fathom why  ).
> 
> Also, as discussed in other threads, custom folders and profiles really are two separate features. There is SOME overlap in functionality and some similarities, although custom folders are far more flexible (but also more complex). I suppose asking for "one and/or the other" would still kinda fit as a single wanted change, though. But I don't want people to start thinking they are the same or interchangeable. For example, in my case, as a single user, I would have little use for "profiles", but custom folders would be exceptionally helpful.


Agreed on "folders" vs "profiles." Much better to have folders. But in this survey everyone can mention the one thing that is most important to them, and ALSO put wanting folders in the text section of what changes to the Roamio would make them more satisfied. They don't have to choose one or the other.


----------



## clark_kent (May 6, 2007)

Did anyone ask for DLNA support?


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

I said more useful apps including UV and prime


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> Seemed to be mostly about Apps and specifically asked about Amazon original series which are exclusively available via Prime streaming. Maybe an Amazon streaming app is coming.


There is hope. I'm glad we had the chance to let them know AGAIN about the need for Amazon Prime.


----------



## Avatar26 (Oct 27, 2008)

I also listed Amazon Prime and Netflix profiles as my 2 biggest gripes.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

clark_kent said:


> Did anyone ask for DLNA support?


That moved way down my list a long time ago, mostly because they seem to have zero interest. I suspect they have a strong anti-DLNA position for some reason


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

clark_kent said:


> Did anyone ask for DLNA support?


I did..


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Did anyone else here get the special request e-mail about using the thumbs to rate the singers on The Voice?

I didn't read my e-mail in time or I would have participated.
Sounded fun.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I did and I did what it said. I usually wait until I have both episodes before watching, but I made an exception so I could participate in this test.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I wasn't invited to participate, but my wife tried anyway. For us, it was the typical thumbs behavior. But a potentially cool feature for both customers and marketing partners of TiVo.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

steve614 said:


> Did anyone else here get the special request e-mail about using the thumbs to rate the singers on The Voice?
> 
> I didn't read my e-mail in time or I would have participated.
> Sounded fun.


I did. But I don't watch any reality shows (or whatever they call The Voice, X-Factor, etc), so I didn't participate.

But it did sound _interesting_.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

I got the email and read it, but my wife and I both don't watch any of those shows so there was no interest to participate for us. Now if I could vote on Mythbusters just for laughs and chuckles that would be fun.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

steve614 said:


> Did anyone else here get the special request e-mail about using the thumbs to rate the singers on The Voice?


Yes. But I had no interest in watching that type of show, so I deleted it.


----------

